

Hacking a bill together - how to approach the senate - credo
http://www.nbc15.com/home/headlines/UPDATE_Budget_Repair_Bill_Passes_Committee.html

======
credo
Here is a summary :)

1\. Wisconsin governor wants to pass a bill - that among other things
drastically cuts state workers benefits and strips unions of collective
bargaining rights etc.

2\. Bill contains exemption for police union and a couple of other unions that
endorsed the Republicans in last year's elections (all other unions endorsed
the Democrats)

3\. Democrats block the bill by walking out of the senate - denying the senate
a quorum

4\. Senate Majority Leader Scott Fitzgerald says law enforcement officers were
searching for Democrats after they were ordered to attend the Senate session.

5\. Democrat state senators in hiding to stop the police from rounding them
up.

6\. The state patrol chief was appointed by the Republican governor.
Coincidentally (or not) he happens to be the father of the (Republican) state
majority leader.

